# app



## larshgf

A few computer related questions:
I need the greek word for "app" (a program for mobile or tablet).
Is εφαρμογή the correct word?


----------



## Perseas

Yes, εφαρμογή.


----------



## larshgf

Any difference if we talk about a program for a laptop?


----------



## Perseas

larshgf said:


> Any difference if we talk about a program for a laptop?


If we talk of an app, it's the same word, I think.
But we also talk of programs for a P.C./laptop: _πρόγραμμα/προγράμματα_.


----------



## larshgf

Thank you Perseas!


----------



## Helleno File

Some confusion in English now. Programs (AE spelling) were what we always had on PCs - sometimes still called computers . Laptops are still laptops! Under influence from now ubiquitous mobile devices PC/laptop programs are often also called apps. Is this the same in Greek?


----------



## διαφορετικός

Helleno File said:


> Is this the same in Greek?


According to
Εφαρμογή υπολογιστή - Βικιπαίδεια
an εφαρμογή is a πρόγραμμα which

εκτελεί μία *ομάδα* συντονισμένων λειτουργιών (contains a group of related functions, not only a single one)
προς όφελος του *χρήστη* (is (directly) useful for the user, does not (only) carry out background tasks)
I think this is the same - a little fuzzy - definition as for the English or German "app" or "application program".


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks for findings that διαφορτετικέ. It does look like Greek is following the English trend. I was surprised to find the English terminology changing but am less so with Greek in view of the initial very variable response to the rapid influx of IT vocabulary twenty or so years ago.


----------

